# New Engine in 64 GTO



## MyPopsGTO (Jul 12, 2020)

Hi. I have had my 64 GTO in my life for 15 mos since my father in law passed. Have replaced a lot of things that bolt to the engine. Now I find that my rear engine seal is leaking and I may have a blown head gasket. If I wanted to drop a new engine in this car, how much should that run me. A range is ok. Thanks.


----------



## roger1 (Jun 25, 2020)

Do you really mean "new"? Better off keeping it with a Pontiac engine IMO. 

Or do you mean another engine but one that is freshly rebuilt? If the numbers on the one you have now match the VIN on the car, then you are also better off having it rebuilt by a machine shop.

If what's in it now is non numbers matching, then you have a choice of buying a rebuilt engine and giving them your old one as a core. Or getting yours rebuilt. For a stock type rebuild I'd estimate both routes would roughly cost the same and be about $3200 to $3700 not including the labor to R&R the engine. Price can vary a lot depending on where you live too. 

That's my take.


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

I paid about $2800 for parts and machine work, Put it together myself. My guess 5K & up.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

If you want "plug and play" ready to run, drop it in and go, check out the crate engines from Butler Performance. They run the gamut from mostly stock to "very serious", priced accordingly.

Bear


----------



## Robert1965 (Jan 4, 2020)

If the engine was running well before I would just take it to a reputable mechanic. Have them change the seals and gaskets. Odds are your gonna put less than 20,000-30,000 on it, so a whole new motor may not be the way to go. Perhaps freshen up with hone and new rings and bearings. That would be the cheapest option. The former about $1k the latter around $2. Most mechanics could do either in a day or two.
Ebay sometimes has used running Pontiac engines between $1500 and $5k.
If its the original block to the car keep it!!


----------



## NYGTO2018 (Oct 1, 2018)

At this time and next year, only high performance engines will be built at Butler.


----------



## MyPopsGTO (Jul 12, 2020)

Robert1965 said:


> If the engine was running well before I would just take it to a reputable mechanic. Have them change the seals and gaskets. Odds are your gonna put less than 20,000-30,000 on it, so a whole new motor may not be the way to go. Perhaps freshen up with hone and new rings and bearings. That would be the cheapest option. The former about $1k the latter around $2. Most mechanics could do either in a day or two.
> Ebay sometimes has used running Pontiac engines between $1500 and $5k.
> If its the original block to the car keep it!!


Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## JohnnyGTO67 (Apr 16, 2021)

MyPopsGTO said:


> Thanks for your thoughts.


Check out my last post regarding current engine build--complete teardown and mild rebuild

When all is said and done Ill be into my motor for about $4500.


----------



## MyPopsGTO (Jul 12, 2020)

JohnnyGTO67 said:


> Check out my last post regarding current engine build--complete teardown and mild rebuild
> 
> When all is said and done Ill be into my motor for about $4500.


Thank you. Good to know.


----------



## MyPopsGTO (Jul 12, 2020)

JohnnyGTO67 said:


> Check out my last post regarding current engine build--complete teardown and mild rebuild
> 
> When all is said and done Ill be into my motor for about $4500.


Thanks.


----------

